# What kind of bottle is this? please help!



## jsfarms (May 22, 2007)

Hi, we found this at my aunts house. It's a bottle with a M on it, is flat on one side, has a wooden stop in it and a leather piece that we think went with it. Could it be a flask and the M is a monogram? Please help us identify. It is very old, we think before 1900's.


----------



## LC (May 22, 2007)

Looks like a Baby's nursing bottle to me.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 22, 2007)

Hi, it looks like a nursing (baby) bottle.


----------



## epgorge (May 22, 2007)

aYep, Baby bottle, it came with a wooden nipple. I am trying to find a picture of now to post. I will post it withn I find it. 
 Joel


----------



## epgorge (May 22, 2007)

What does the top look like on your bottle? Is it ABM or applied?
 Joel


----------



## epgorge (May 22, 2007)

*A little history *

*Although that first rubber nipple was patented by Elijah Pratt of **New York** in 1845, it was not until the early 1900s that a truly practical rubber nipple for nursing bottles was developed. The pre-1900 rubber nipples not only had a strong odor but were easily destroyed in hot water. As a result, a variety of mouthpieces were used before the improvements in rubber nipples. Rags, chamois, or sponges stuffed into the neck of glass bottles were used; whittled wooden nipples were not uncommon. *
*http://acif.org/past.html*


----------



## epgorge (May 22, 2007)

This particular bottle came with the plug you have with it and a wooden nipple and, it also had a rubber attachment to hold all the components.. So, apparently rubber was being manufactured. 

 I found this aobut the first American made... I wonder if the M could be a W.*
 Joel*
*In America it was Charles M. Windship, of Roxbury, Massachusetts, who patented the first glass nursing bottle in 1841. Windship's bottle was unusual in that it was to be superimposed on the mother's breast so that the nursing infant would be deceived into thinking that the milk was coming directly from the mother. *


----------



## jsfarms (May 22, 2007)

thank you very much for all your help! We could not figure out what kind of bottle it was. Does it have any value?


----------



## Just Dig it (May 22, 2007)

since the bottle constantly  faces down  couldnt  the  bottom be the  top and  the monogram be a  w?  you  would see it more that way


----------



## epgorge (May 22, 2007)

> Charles M. Windship, of Roxbury, Massachusetts, who patented the first glass nursing bottle in 1841.


 
 That is what I was wondering in ost seven. The last name of the inventer of the first bottle starts with a W.

*Charles M. Windship, of Roxbury, Massachusetts, who patented the first glass nursing bottle in 1841. *


----------



## jsfarms (May 22, 2007)

any significant value?


----------



## epgorge (May 22, 2007)

> any significant value?


 
 That usually is the last question! I don't know specifically because I don't have any nomenclature to reference. I would guess it is in the $25-$30dollar range, meaning it would sell on Ebay for less than that. ! If you had the plug, nipple and rubber strap it may bring more. The more you learn about an item the more value it has to you. The better you can sell to others. I will post more as I find it.
 Joel


----------



## LC (May 23, 2007)

Darn it Richard, you are making me wish I had not sold off my nursing bottles after seeing this display ! I did not have any of the bent neck ones, but I had quite a collection of the straight sided ones with embossed figures. I believe I did keep one or two of them though.  Below is a pic of a couple of doll nursing bottles I have.  I believe the milk glass bottle has an applied top.


----------



## bearswede (May 23, 2007)

One must take pause, Richard, upon pondering the depths of depravity plied by those creatures so inclined to the collection of antique nursing bottles... Da buttons mus' be poppin' offa Papa Freud's ves'!!!!!!!!!


 PoohZoo


----------



## epgorge (May 23, 2007)

> No it's not a W and it's not the first American made nursing bottle


 
 Thanks Lobe! 

 I said the first American made nursing bottle, according to the url I referenced, was made by a man who's name began with a W. It was just a quick reference for our farmer friend to research. Not an implication it was the first bottle. 

 I would be interested in seeing the maker and the value as I have been looking at buying on for the past week. 
 Ep


----------



## 1designingwoman (Sep 7, 2007)

HI,  I am new to the bottle world. I have found a treasure trove of bottles in cleaning out a barn!  Can anyone help me in dating and value of some of my finds?  

 White Milk Glass jar - on bottom "Maclaren's Imperial Cheese  Trade Mark R G S U " and the picture of two cows heads.  Stands only 2 1/2 inches high. base diameter 1 1/2 inches, top with lip 2 1/4 inches. Looks like wax or a cork was used to seal it. No threads. 

 White Milk Glass bottle -with red threads running through it.  Beautiful. 10 " high. 1 thread on top,  top measuring 1 3/8" diameter, base measures 3 1/2" in diam.On base in triangle placement "3" at top-letter"H" at bottom left - "10" on bottom right  In the center is a capital "H" with a smaller capital "A" under the cross-bar of the H.  (anchor hocking?)  

 Any help is appreciated. I have Lydia Pinkham bottles, A&P bottles, beer bottles, ink bottles.   Where is the best place to research ?  I have about 50 !!!!!

 thanks,  Janet


----------



## sldavis (Sep 7, 2007)

Hello,Welcome to the forum. This is one of the best sites for info.I would suggest pictures.Lydia pinkhams are common unless you have an unusual one again pictures will help.Take your time before you sell any.Do you have any colored ones like amber or blue? Hope this helps a little Clinton


----------



## sldavis (Sep 7, 2007)

The white milk glass one could be a barber bottle.The height and desription make me fell that it is.Good luck Clinton


----------



## 1designingwoman (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Clinton,  wrote this long description of other bottles then went to take pics, and I timed out!!! Used the digital on Micro and the bottles cannot be read. I used dark and white backgrounds.  Any tips on how to make them legible?    Janet


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's a site with pix of infant feeders & nursers that date from ancient Roman times to near modern day...[/align]Also included are breast pumps, nipple shields, ceramic & glass feeders, and  "ordinary" nursing bottles.[/align] [/align]http://www.pedialink.org/pedialink/neopix/view.cfm?lvl=2&topicID=023&myLevel=I[/align]

 Plus...feeders made from unusual materials, like a powder horn and a cowhorn...


----------



## tncgal (Sep 9, 2007)

Janet, the HA is a mark used by Hazel Atlas.  Your milk bottle is usually called String by collectors, although some call the same design drizzle, haywire, or horsehair.  I'm not positive, but I believe the company marketed it as Midnight Magic when using black .  It would date to the 1940's-60's era.

 An eBay seach for ~ hazel bottle ~ will show several. 

 Great site for you to bookmark ~
http://cgi3.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=butchiedog_gone_it


----------



## 1designingwoman (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, what great information!!! Do you know anything to help me take better pics for posting to get help from the forum on identifying?


----------

